# Recapture- A fly fishing film



## recaptureflyfishing (Jan 29, 2014)

We would like to take this chance to reach out and tell everybody about our film project called "Recapture". Here is our Indiegogo campaign. It has a great video and there are some amazing perks for each donation level. Check it out and cause every dollar counts , big or small. We are filming all across North America starting in February. Fishing for some spectacular species with some amazing people and friends. It will be a full length feature and we are shooting for it to be on one of the fly fishing film tours for 2015. Please help support the film. Like us and share our facebook page under the same name.

http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/recapture-a-fly-fishing-film

Thanks in advance


btw shot with a bmmc and a 6d using various lens.


----------

